
Silicon Valley exploits time and space to extend frontiers of capitalism - kawera
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/nov/29/silicon-valley-exploits-space-evgeny-morozov
======
markism
Good lord this author has an agenda.

~~~
w1ntermute
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evgeny_Morozov](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evgeny_Morozov)

------
IIAOPSW
The space mining act had to do with internet balloons how exactly?

Also oh no, these American companies are being companies and expanding
service. How dare they build infrastructure and be successful.

------
beccasanchez
Silicon Valley didn't invent capitalism.

Silicon Valley didn't push America to abandon space exploration.

Silicon Valley didn't lobby for austerity, for Reaganomics, for the Iraq war,
or any of that other bad stuff.

So why are they going after SV? Because SV doesn't retaliate. SV is a soft
target and professional complainers prefer soft targets.

------
greesil
So we've invented either a time machine or a bag of holding.

